# IP just found this board!



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,


I have been joined to FF for years when I was TTC myself but now we are hoping to find a surrogate.


I just came across this topic...I didn't realise there was a special section for surros and IP's


So I thought I would post and say hi


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello. Good luck in finding a surrogate I hope you do not have to wait to long x


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Leo




We joined SUK in June but have only recently completed a successful IVF cycle and have frozen embies so hopefully someone will pick us soon  


I see you are a surrogate....How did you find your IP's?


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello there MM 
We are due to start surrogacy sometime in the New Year (so, quite soon then!  ).
Our surrogate is family so we have been spared the search.
We only have 4 embies (my ovaries have now pretty much packed in so there will be no more eggs)

Good luck with it all


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Stubborn,
Thats amazing that a family member has offered to help you  
Are you planning on thawing all 4 embies? I suppose it depends on how many your family member is willing to have transferred.
My fingers are firmly crossed for you....please keep me posted on how it all goes.
What clinic are you being treated at?


MM


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

MM,
We are from Bristol but have had to go to London Womens' Clinic Cardiff for treatment (and Swansea for the actual deed).
How about you?

I agree it is amazing that she offered. SIL first mentioned it a couple of years ago, but after I was told I had to have a hysterectomy because of cancer she said it again.  This meant we had to have a really rushed IVF after the op and before the radiotherapy.
Thankfully one ovary behaved and we have the four frosties.  Apparently we are only allowed to transfer 2, so we may opt for  2 and hold the other 2 back in case it fails, assuming they thaw ok  

It's all hard work isn't it?  I just wanted to be a mum sometime in my twenties, and here I am, nearly 42, and having to spend all our savings (and some of the prospective grandparents' savings) on getting my SIL pregnant!


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

I know what you mean....I have spent probably in the region of 10K so far for something that many couples get for free
I am sure it will all be worth it once we get there!


I am sorry to hear about your cancer nightmare, I assume you are in total remission since the hysterectomy?


I wanted to be a mum in my 20's too but after trying to conceive ourselves for 10 years I have to admit defeat and get extra help (plus I have some serious health issues now that would be detrimental to me and the baby)


We are with CRM London.


That is so lovely of your SIL I hope she is very accommodating for your little embies


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi and welcome MM


Stubborn that's gr8 news


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi MM1234, good luck with your search for a surrogate, check the surrogates and IPs thread 
Stubborn, are you doing your ET this month? We are hoping to, I have egg collection in 2 days then hope to do 5 day transfer...
Take care all
TeamD xx


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello TeamD, we are not sure when we will be starting, probably the end of Feb as we are awaiting the results of a HUGE number of (extremely expensive) blood tests.  The actual treatment will go along with SIL's cycle so we are looking at the end of a month.  How positive are you feeling?  After 5 years and lots of positive attitudes I am feeling quite detached at the moment (Although I fear the 2ww will be hellish as I haven't had one for a while now).  Very good luck with the egg collection and transfer   

How are thing with you MM1234?

S


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi stubborn,
Hmmm, well I have to say I have big ups and downs when it comes to positivity! Some days I daydream about having 12 amazing embryos and our surrogate calling me with a bfp and then finding out we have twins both healthy and wonderful! Other daydreams are far darker and I find myself worrying about getting only 2 embryos of poor quality and getting that bfn phone call then panicking about how we will afford another attempt
Because we had poor quality embies last time we should not expect much improvement unfortunately. But we got pregnant with the last ones so know its possible but then we had a miscarriage which was most likely chromosomal so how do we know that any embies are 'normal'? 
So as you can see its a roller coaster of emotion for me and today I have like period pains so worried my ovaries are like ovulating on their own or something!!
If only ivf came with guarantees!
Like you say, after years of bad luck it's hard to imagine things changing!
So what are these expensive tests? STIs etc?
TeamD xx


----------

